# Superdrol.... Yes or NO?



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi chaps 

I'm thinking of doing my first "pro-hormone" cycle and would like to hear your opinions on Superdrol or similar products like Phera-plex, and stacks that have worked & side effects.

Is it worth it??????


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi chalk

what is your training and cycle history?

superdrol is a steroid - read this post http://musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4464

if you do qualify as ready to use them (!) then it was effective for me, i gained 16lbs in 4 weeks (9lbs of which i kept), for a first ever cycle.

However, i regret doing a second cycle only 8 weeks later, as i had worse side effects.

you can see my remarks about superdrol in my log here:

http://musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=3020

hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

ive never tried that pro hormone, but make no mistake, like nick said, the prohormones are virtually the same as steroids and IMHO are actually worse than some because your body has to work so much harder to process them...don't jump into prohormones just because they are not "technically" steroids...they need just as much respect, research and PCT in some cases...


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Cheers for the info.

It'd be my first cycle if I was to go ahead so I want to do it right. Trying to decide if it would actually be safer and more effective to do "real" steroids, maybe a short course of test.

Anyway the reason I'm thinking of doing a cycle is that I've been training on and off for the past ten years, the last two years on. I'm 6', 16.2 stone, waist 34, arms 17, BF around the 18-20%.

I wanted to do a cycle before I reduce my BF, and try and put on a stone if poss.

Bit fed up of the amount of weight I put on during my bulking cycles. My diet is good, plenty of protein, carbs & calories in general. Working each bodypart once a week at 3 exercises, 12 sets per body part. Lifting heavy, reps between 5 -12, (dpending on bodypart). Rotate my exercises every bulking phase.

So, looking for that extra bit of help.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

i would ignore all the prohormones and go straight for the real deal.


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

from what i have researched the Superdol is just as heavy on the liver as Dianabol & it has sides as well

You may as well go for test e & use proper PCT.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

i agree with stu and darren. go 4 the real deal m8. youl get better results with less or the same sides as a superdrol cycle.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree. Given you've been training for some time, you're an appropriate age, i'd probably suggest the following:

- Take 3-6 months to perfect your diet and training.

- Do something like 12 weeks of Test Enanthate @ 250mg/week with Nolva for PCT.

On the other hand, if you're new to anabolics, your first cycle could easily be used to aid cutting - you could probably add strength and some LBM while dropping fat, possibly in conjuction with ECA or Albuterol.

Either way, while you're obviously not at a stage where AAS are inappropriate, I imagine you'd benefit somewhat from a little more time to tighten things up and make the maxium gains possible.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try a weak dbol cycle-ive tried all except superdrol-and imo it was more effective


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

250mg a week wouldn't be much more than your natural test production, i'd go with 300-500mg a week.

I'd also try to get your bf down to around the 15% mark.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

250mg a week wouldn't be much more than your natural test production, i'd go with 300-500mg a week.

I'd also try to get your bf down to around the 15% mark before starting an AAS cycle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

i agree with above, prohormones are more harmful on you body than 500mg of test for 12 weeks would be...follow with pct and your G.T.G....and depending on your current BF, you may want to bring it down first, but that also depends on your current goals...


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

great advice. Thanks!

Looks like test e is the best way to go. Now to work on finding some real stuff! Anyway, thats for a different forum!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Sides become more apparent if bf is much above 15%, that's why I said it would be good to reduce it a little.


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

looks like I need to start on some cardio!! But why would having a higher BF increase the risk of sides?

Is it me, or does everyone hate seeing the weight go down on the scales?

I guess it's ok if your 18- 19 stone!!


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

andy1981iron said:


> 250mg a week wouldn't be much more than your natural test production, i'd go with 300-500mg a week.
> 
> I'd also try to get your bf down to around the 15% mark before starting an AAS cycle.


Uh uh. A healthy male produces between 5-11mg of Testosterone daily last time I checked - that's 35-77mg/week.

250mg/week is a perfectly good starting point.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

razg said:


> andy1981iron said:
> 
> 
> > 250mg a week wouldn't be much more than your natural test production, i'd go with 300-500mg a week.
> ...


...while raz is correct, the 200-250 range is generally prescribed for HRT...the general base dose for substantial gains is understood to be 500 mg/week...


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

With all due respect bro:

200mg/2 weeks is on the top end of prescribed TRT doses. Generally Transdermal patches or Androgel are used depending on requirements.

IMO there's no point starting with a higher dosage than what is needed - the key to making (and keeping) these gains is ultimately down to diet, training, and PCT - not taking twice as much Test as is really needed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

razg said:


> With all due respect bro:
> 
> 200mg/2 weeks is on the top end of prescribed TRT doses. *True *Generally Transdermal patches or Androgel are used depending on requirements....*often, but now always...some guys get Test E and/or cyp for thier HRT*
> 
> IMO there's no point starting with a higher dosage than what is needed - the key to making (and keeping) these gains is ultimately down to diet, training, and PCT - not taking twice as much Test as is really needed.


 *...agreed, with limitations...*


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

razg your right, but if you can gain say 15 lbs on 500mg/wk or 10lbs on 250mg/wk with no increased noticeable sideeffects by doing the 500, then your gonna choose the 500 aren't you. I agree that starting with like 1000 is ridiculous, i'm not a fan of more is better on the whole, but no point in under-dosing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

it comes down to the minimal effective dose for your goals...


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Some people will not really respond to a dosage of 250mg a week, EVERYONE will respond to 500mg a week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

andy1981iron said:


> Some people will not really respond to a dosage of 250mg a week, EVERYONE will respond to 500mg a week.


yup, that is where I was goin...


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Jay123 said:


> andy1981iron said:
> 
> 
> > Some people will not really respond to a dosage of 250mg a week, EVERYONE will respond to 500mg a week.
> ...


What exactly do you guys mean by respond?

Around 2% of Testosterone in the body is free to bind to an AR (Androgen Receptor), the rest ends up going towards things like aromatization, binding to SHGB etc. So if you're on the VERY top end of production, you get 1.5mg/week binding to an AR.

At 250mg/week, Test/DHT is binding to the ARs at a rate massively higher than usual. Unless you're some kind of 18 stone natural beast, the protein synthesis afforded at this dosage is more than enough to make huge gains compared to your natural production.

You two might not care about the above, but:

Did you learn something new with each cycle you've done? Wouldn't you prefer to have used that wisdom in a later cycle when you had actually upped the dose?


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

With ester removed you aren't getting 250mg a week.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

And? Using Enanthate you're still getting around 180mg of the base compound.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Well it's my opinion, I aren't arguing with a scientist.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

\ said:


> \ said:
> 
> 
> > andy1981iron said:
> ...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

An important study for just for you Raz (Captain Science)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL...never argue with the chemist... 8)


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't necessarily advocate going for 500mg, that would be the top end of the scale for a first cycle. As I said earlier 300-500mg.

The average male produces 75mg of test a week so the 180mg free test from 250mg enathate would only give you just over twice the amount of test weekly.

Not that some wouldn't gain very well on 250mg, but some may be left very dissapointed.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

nah Jay I can take him its cool which reminds me we are supposed to be training together (me and Raz) in 40 mins so I'd better run


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I take both of your points. My final words would be (as I figure this thread is almost at an end):

1) Andy, overall test production is very different as compared to free Testosterone (which is what counts for effects in muscle tissues).

2) YG, pretty much all bad side effects occur due to over-agonisation of receptors (in this case AR), and i'm sure most guys new to AAS would like to keep them to a minimum first time - sure, with experience it's easier to ignore them, but at the beginning less so. My comments were not actually related to receptor down-regulation at all.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Agreed this thread is dead and was about superdrol LMAO


----------

